# Tanning a snake skin for keepsake



## srt21gsar (Sep 25, 2009)

Any one got any suggestions on ways to tan a snake skin. I got a bout a three foot timber rattler i wont to tan.


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2009)

i did mine (a road kill rat snake) by putting borax on it for 5 or 7 days.

just nail the skin to a bord, clean off anything you can with a knife, careful not to cut the skin. then cover in borax for 5 days to a week. put black pepper over the borax to keep bugs away. after the time is up knock off the borax, and use a clean paint brush to get the rest of it off. then your done.


its so easy even i  can do it.


----------



## dudish (Sep 26, 2009)

Some people don’t like this method, but it works for me every time.  I like it better than the borax method.  

Remove all fat and meet from the skin.  I use the back edge of a spoon.  It works great.  

Pickle the skin in a mixture of 50/50 vinegar/water.  Add salt until it doesn’t dissolve.  Leave skin in for 3-4 days.  

Rinse of the skin well

Dry the skin, pressed between two boards, until its stiff.   

Brush with a mixture of 50/50 alcohol and glycerin.  Glycerin can be purchased at certain craft stores like hobby lobby, where they sell the soap making products.  Buy the liquid stuff.  

The skin will turn out soft and pliable.  I have done this several times with great success.  The one skin I have is over 15 years old and still holding on well.  Good luck


----------



## Red Man (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a link to another thread about this topic.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=226714&highlight=snake+skin


----------



## thurston1979 (Sep 30, 2009)

*here is a few pics of a snake im working on*

1st i nail it down, when nailing it down be careful not to overstretch the skin. Pulling it to tight causes the scale pattern to separate.  Just good and snugg to prevent wrinkles.

2nd take a spoon and scrap all meat ya can off it

3rd pour borax over skin i let mine sit for about 24 hrs or so. romove borax from skin making sure all the meats off the skin, if not scrap it again and reapply borax and let sit for a couple more hrs.

Then when skin is good and dried out, take it to sink wash all the borax off it completly with dawn dish deterg. Then set back in sun to dry from the washing.

Once dried i apply 50 percent denatured alcohol and 50 percent glycerin to the skin this makes it soft. I just apply a good heavy coat and roll it up and store it.

Hope this helps and gl with your skin


----------

